# I really love grantsville!



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Although g-ville has a fairly large population. It's managed to keep a small town feel to it. Very little commerce and just one traffic light. The high school football team won state yesterday and when they got back in town last night, the police and fire department gave them an escort all throughout the town. There were hundreds of people lined up on main street to cheer them on and give them a big congratulations. Pretty cool.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I think it’s pretty cool out there too. Hopefully growth happens in a smart way.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Too late for growth to happen responsibly. Tooele valley is bursting and they just keep slamming in more homes. Congrats to Gville for winning state. Pretty cool


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been in Tooele for over 20 years. It has changed a lot, and not for the better. My daughter just moved into her new house in Grantsville a couple of weeks ago. The good thing in Grantsville is you can still buy 1/2 acre lots or bigger and build your house.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been in Tooele for over 20 years. It has changed a lot, and not for the better. My daughter just moved into her new house in Grantsville a couple of weeks ago. The good thing in Grantsville is you can still buy 1/2 acre lots or bigger and build your house.


 yes my parents are in Grantsville. when they built they bought 2 lots. one for the house and one for the garden.


----------

